
So What Exactly Is a Light Field Volume? - taylorwc
http://uploadvr.com/so-what-exactly-is-a-light-field-volume/
======
sbierwagen
Light field cameras are obviously the right way to capture VR video, but
Lytro's refusal to disclose any technical details at all in their product
announcements has always been annoying. How many image sensors does the
Immerge have? What's the final resolution of the composite video? How much
does the damn thing weigh?

